# Keyboard -> Stackmat Layout



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 2, 2010)

I wasn't exactly sure what to call this, so the name seems a bit odd.


Anyway, time for a small anecdote to explain what I made..

I like using a stackmat timer because of the hand pads which has alot of advantages such as being easier to hit than a spacebar (depending on the size of your spacebars) and it's more convenient to pull out a timer than turning on a computer and loading up CCT or something. *Before you say anything, I don't have access to any stackmat cables for CCT nor can I get one.*

But it's tedious to write down all my times, get sheets of scrambles and then put it into a calculator, so I use my computer more often. Having this problem, I made this layout to put on my keyboard.













Lame cube drawings ftw. This is used for Stefan Pochmann's first "pTimer" or can be used for CCT if you use the "emulate stackmat" feature.

Comment/rate/hate/review/criticize/suggest/etc.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 2, 2010)

luv it!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2010)

cool! similar to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZCo-33o2Pw


----------



## Feryll (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol at the power button.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 2, 2010)

cool. i want one.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 2, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> cool. i want one.



not for sale lol


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 2, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> cool. i want one.



I suppose I could add a tutorial if you'd like. Anybody want one?


----------



## Samania (Jul 2, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > cool. i want one.
> ...



MEEEEE! 

If you make one I'll give you a cookie


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 3, 2010)

I know you said "before we ask" but you live in the US and can't go to Wal Mart to get the right adapter? It's less than 10 bucks.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I know you said "before we ask" but you live in the US and can't go to Wal Mart to get the right adapter? It's less than 10 bucks.



Well I could but this was more fun and I rarely any chances to go out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 3, 2010)

Well that's definitely quite an acceptable answer! Nobody should ever be denied creativity, especially when it comes to Rubik's fun 

But honestly just so you are aware, the needed adapter and stereo male to male cable should both be at wal mart, for the event you ever want to use the Stackmat with CCT. I also believe that CCT has a "two key" option instead of just spacebar (which is why it says enable keyboard), I think those two keys are right and left shift (just in case you'd rather use CCT instead of Stefan's PTimer).

Edit: It can be any two keys you want, go to File, Configuration, 2 Options (cont.), and you'll see the emulate stackmat with keyboard option, it lets you set which keys as well.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...


ME tooo!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 3, 2010)

Not for sale lol xD 
I leik the drawings!  keep it up lol

Tutorial, please!


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 3, 2010)

this thread made me give the stackmat emulation on cct a shot. sadly you need to hit both keys to stop the timer, which sucks. back to spacebar/stackmat


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 3, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> this thread made me give the stackmat emulation on cct a shot. sadly you need to hit both keys to stop the timer, which sucks. back to spacebar/stackmat



What else did you expect?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems everybody likes it. I'll get a tutorial up whenever I can, probably in the next few days. *@Fatboxpc - I found my old stackmat cable+converter, but this is still more fun to make.  *


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vietnamese ingenuity ftw 

Looks cool. Me likes.


----------

